# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Χρύσανθος [Mars, Nere Maitea, Zaree, Chrysanthos, Kranidion, Agios Dionysios, Kyma]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το πλοιο *Χρυσανθος* η *Κρανιδιον* η *Αγιος Δοινυσιος* ειχε αναφερθει περυσι απο τον _ellinis_ αλλα δυστυχως αυτα τα στοιχεια χαθηκαν. Το πλοιο πρεπει να ηταν φορτηγοποσταλι, αλλα η περιοδος που εκανε ταξιδια σαν επιβατηγο ηταν απλα αμεσως μετα την Μικρασιατικη Καταστροφη. Δεν πιστευω οτι ειχε ιδιατερο χωρο για τους επιβατες.

Το πλοιο ναυπηγηθηκε με το ονομα  *Mars* το 1904 στο ναυπηγειο J. Duthie (http://www.aberdeenships.com/sb_duthie.asp?offset=1690) του Aberdeen της Σκωτιας (ιδε περισσοτερα εδω http://www.aberdeenships.com/single....90&index=99739). Πλοιο 223 τοννων ειχε μηκος περιπου 40 μετρων (130.6 ποδια) και πλατος 6,75 μετρων. Αρχικα αλιευτικο πλοιο. Απο το 1904 μεχρι το 1915 ανηκε στον E. Salmon & Co, La Rochelle, Γαλλιας. Πουληθηκε το 1915 στον Javier Arcelus στο San Sebastian της Ισπανιας και ονομαστηκε *Nere Maitea* που βασικα σημαινει "σ' αγαπω".

Μετα πουληθηκε η μεταφερθηκε στο Αγγλικο Ναυτικο και πηρε το ονομα *Zaree* (οχι Jaree). Ηδη στις 26 Απριλιου 1918 αναφερεται σαν ρυμουλκο που βοηθησε στην διασωση του  S.S. Sif και αλλων. 




> Zaree, tug, salvage of SS City of Lincoln, 19 to 21 Sep 1917 (30836), SS Ango, 26 Nov 1917 (31433), SS Sif, 26 Apr 1918 (31867), SS Daphne, 6 to 21 Jun 1918 (31830), SS Tainui, 9 Apr to 15 Jul 1918 (31883)


Πηγη: http://www.naval-history.net/WW1Navy...PrizeMoney.htm

 Αναφερεται οτι πουληθηκε στις 14 Ιουλιου1920 (http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.u...istories_z.htm) στους Καλλια και Τεργιαζο της Πατριωτικης αλλα κρατησε το ιδιο ονομα. Το 1924 αγοραστηκε απο τον Εμμανουηλ Καραβια και πηρε το ονομα *Χρυσανθος*. Μ'αυτο το ονομα το βλεπουμε στην _Σφαιρα_ (του Πειραιως) της 3ης Φεβρουαριου 1925.
19250203 Χρυσανθος Σφαιρα.jpg


Ξερουμε απο τον Lloyds Register οτι πηρε το ονομα *Κρανιδιον* το 1925 και ανηκε στους Λαμπρου και Κασπαρη, νηολογημενο στο Κρανιδι.  Απο την περιοδο αυτη εχω δει δρομολογια στον Σαρωνικο μεχρι το *Λεωνιδιο*, αλλa δεν τα βρισκω τωρα.

Μαζι με το πλοιο *Σικινος* το βλεπουμε σε μια αγγελια/καταχωρηση με το ονομα *Αγιος Διονυσιος*. Εκανε το δρομολογιο Πατρων-Κυλληνης-Ζακυνθου. Ειμαστε στις 25 Φεβρουαριου 1928 και η εφημεριδα ειναι ο _Νεολογος_ Πατρων. Ο πλοιοκτητης ηταν ενας Κολαιτης η Κελαιτης. Νηολογημενο στην Ζακυνθο.
19280225 Agios Dionysios.jpg

Το Miramar αναφερει οτι το πλοιο περασε στον Κολαιτη το 1927 και πραγματι βρισκουμε και μια καταχωρηση στις 14 Νοεμβριου 1927.
19271114 Agios Dionysios.jpg

Παλι απο το Miramar μαθαινουμε οτι το πλοιο αγοραστηκε ξανα το 1933 απο τον Μιχαηλ Εμπειρικο, νηολογηθηκε στην Ανδρο και πηρε το ονομα *Κυμα*. Θυμαμαι απο κατι που γραφτηκε στην  nautilia.gr περυσι οτι το πλοιο περασε στα χερια των Γερμανων στον πολεμο και αυτη η ιστοσελιδα http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?189332 φαινεται να το επαληθευει.

Μετα τον πολεμο αγοραστηκε απο τον Φιλιππο Κατσουνιδη, αλλαξε το ονομα σε *Ανδρομαχη*  και μετεφερε μονο εμπορευματα...  Ειχε κακο τελος στις 21 Σεπτεμβριου 1952 εξω απο την Λημνο...  Το τραγικο τελος του πλοιου παρουσιαστηκε στην Ελευθερια στις 24 Σεπτεμβριου 1952 με τον τιτλο "Σωστε μας, πνιγομαστε". Ειχε και πεντε επιβατες... Πολλοι απο τους διασωθεντες κρατηθηκαν και σωθηκαν απο επιπλεοντα βαρελια λαδιου.
19520924 Andromahi.jpg

Για το ναυαγιο ειχα γραψει καποτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...k-of-Andromahi και μαλλον πρεπει να το σβησουμε τωρα αυτο το δευτερο θεμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα παραθέσουμε και στο θέμα του ΚΥΜΑ τα μηνύματα που πιθανώς το αφορούν αφού μπορεί να είναι το εικονιζόμενο στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες.



> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159632
> 
> Discussion
> http://regiamarinaitaliana.forumgrat...opic=1050&st=0





> To the right of the picture there is also the same vessel that is seen  in the photo below mentioned with questionmarks as being KORGIALENIOS:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159645
> I think that the vessel in question is a former  trawler, judging by the  camouflage she was previously requisitioned by  the Greek Navy. In the  photo second she seems to be unrepaired.





> Good eye to detect the supposed Korgialenos from  another angle, i agree that there are differences between the exiting  photo of Korgialenos and this one, another is that the housing in  Korgialenos starts at bow mast.
> 
> Here is a another photo that unfortunately shows only the funny "arlequin" camouflage of the funnel. At bottom left.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 159666





> There are a couple of candidates for this vessel,  both former trawlers requisitioned in 1940-41 by the Greek Navy.
> One is VELOS (built 1906 as trawler JEANNE ANTOINETTE - see link)  which was captured at Messolonghi, opposite to Patras. However as she  was captured and repaired by the Germans, she is less probable to be in  Italian-controled Patras among Italian ships.
> The other candidate is KYMA (built 1904 as trawler MARS) which was  grounded at Patras to avoid sinking. She was captured by the Italian  forces and repairs were not yet completed by 1943. There is a thread on  the ship here. On my opinion KYMA is a strong candidate for the ship with the "arlequin"   camouflage. The extra deckhouse in front of the bridge could relate to  her previous role as a yacht for the Embiricos family.





> Regarding Kyma i have found this:
> 
> http://www.historisches-marinearchiv...lue=298&lang=1
> 
> http://www.forum-marinearchiv.de/smf...?topic=16780.0
> 
> Here i was unlucky, it is hidden by copyright, but maybe it would be too  old photo anyway to helps us identify her unless by hull form which is  difficult at these low resolution images.
> http://float-trawlers.lancashire.gov...pb24iO30=&pg=2


Το πλοίο είχε χρησιμεύσει για ένα διάστημα ως ακτοπλοϊκό, όπως βλέπουμε και σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση του 1924:
chysanthos.jpg

To 1933 το αγόρασε ο Μαρής Εμπειρίκος και το μετέτρεψε σε θαλαμηγό με το όνομα ΚΥΜΑ. Το 1940 το πλοίο επιτάχθηκε και τελικά έχοντας υποστεί ζημιές από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη προσαράχτηκε στις 24.4.1941 στην Πάτρα, δίπλα στο επίσης προσαραγμένο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ.  Οι Ιταλοί αποκόλλησαν το σκάφος και επί δυο χρόνια εξέταζαν την πιθανότητα επισκευής του ως ρυμουλκού. Τελικά το Σεπτέμβρη του 1943 το πλοίο πέρασε σε γερμανικό έλεγχο για να βυθιστεί στου Τζελέπη κατά το συμμαχικό βομβαρδισμό της 11.1.1944. Πιθανώς να είναι ένα από τα ναυάγια που φαίνονται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία (αρχείο ΟΛΠ):
pireas44.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το πλοιο *Χρυσανθος* η *Κρανιδιον* η *Αγιος Δοινυσιος* ειχε αναφερθει περυσι απο τον _ellinis_ αλλα δυστυχως αυτα τα στοιχεια χαθηκαν. Το πλοιο πρεπει να ηταν φορτηγοποσταλι, αλλα η περιοδος που εκανε ταξιδια σαν επιβατηγο ηταν απλα αμεσως μετα την Μικρασιατικη Καταστροφη. Δεν πιστευω οτι ειχε ιδιατερο χωρο για τους επιβατες.
>  ......
> Μαζι με το πλοιο *Σικινος* το βλεπουμε σε μια αγγελια/καταχωρηση με το ονομα *Αγιος Διονυσιος*. Εκανε το δρομολογιο Πατρων-Κυλληνης-Ζακυνθου. Ειμαστε στις 25 Φεβρουαριου 1928 και η εφημεριδα ειναι ο _Νεολογος_ Πατρων. Ο πλοιοκτητης ηταν ενας Κολαιτης η Κελαιτης. Νηολογημενο στην Ζακυνθο.
> 19280225 Agios Dionysios.jpg


Το *ΚΡΑΝΙΔΙΟΝ* αναφερεται στη _Σημαια Πειραιως_ της 1/1/1928 οτι μετονομασθηκε σε *ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ* το 1927. Αναφερεται οτι ηταν 223 τοννων.

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν από καιρό, ο ερευνητης και φίλος Γιώργος Καρέλας εντόπισε δυο  φωτογραφίες που δείχνουν το ΚΥΜΑ μετά την εκούσια προσάραξη του στην  Πάτρα, δίπλα στο νοσοκομειακό πλοίο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ. Την μια την είχαμε δεί...



> Nα δούμε και μια εικόνα του νοσοκομειακού ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ  όπως ήταν οταν ημιβυθίστηκε στην Πάτρα. Δίπλα του το μικρό πλοίο είναι  το επίτακτο ΚΥΜΑ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 163641
> Πηγή


...οπότε να δούμε και την άλλη:
ellinis2-kyma.jpg

Έτσι επιβεβαιώνεται πλέον οτι οι τρείς φωτογραφίες που συζητούσαμε παραπάνω πραγματικά δείχνουν το ΚΥΜΑ μετά την αποκόληση του.

Με την ευκαιρια να δούμε και το ιστορικό του πλοίου στην περίοδο των 32 ετών που πέρασε στις θάλασσες μας
1920:  Αγοράστηκε από τους Κ. Καλλία & Λ. Τεργιάζο (τον μετέπειτα  δολοφονηθέντα από τον Σπ.Τυπάλδο) και ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία γραφόμενο  στο νηολόγιο Κωνσταντινούπολης (α/α 152) ως ΖΑΡΗ.
3/1923: Νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά (α/α 500) αρχικά ως ρυμουλκό
11/1924: Αγοράστηκε από τον Εμμ. Καραβία ως ΧΡΥΣΑΝΘΟΣ.
7/1925: Αγοράστηκε από τον πλοίαρχο M.Λάμπρου απο το Κρανίδι και μετονομάστηκε ΚΡΑΝΙΔΙΟΝ.
7/1927: Αγοράστηκε από τον Δ. Κολαΐτη από τη Ζάκυνθο και μετονομάστηκε ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ. Νηολογήθηκε στη Ζάκυνθο (α/α 3).
1933: Αγοράστηκε από τον Μαρή Εμπειρίκο, μετασκευάστηκε στη θαλαμηγό KYMA.
23/4/1941: Επλήγη από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη στην Πάτρα, και προσαράχτηκε για να αποφευχθεί η βύθιση του.
Ανελκύστηκε από τους Ιταλούς και το 1943 εντάχθηκε στο στόλο τους ως λεία πολέμου με το όνομα POSSENTE.
11/1/1944: Βυθίστηκε κατά τον Συμμαχικό βομβαρδισμό του Πειραιά, στου Τζελέπη.
 1946: Το ναυάγιο πουλήθηκε στον Φ. Καλτσουνίδη, ανελκύστηκε το 1947 και επισκευάστηκε ως φορτηγό πλοίο ΑΝΔΡΟΜΑΧΗ. 
21/9/1952: Ναυάγησε 7 μιλλια ΒΔ του Ακρ.Μουτζεφλό της Λήμνου. 10 νεκροί, 9 επιζώντες.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του ΚΥΜΑ που πλαισίωσε το άρθρο που δημοσίευσε για την ιστορία του σκάφους το περιοδικό της AIDMEN.
Το δείχνει μπροστά από το σιλό στον Πειραιά κατά την κατοχή, δίπλα στο ιταλικό σκάφος υποστήριξης υποβρυχίων VOLTA.

kyma - volta R Pacinotti 0a.jpg

----------

